# Anybody hear about this?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

People have lost their Clown world mind.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Guys are always tough with a couple of buddies. I’ve saw this play out many times over. I’ve saw it myself, but have had the fortune to see a couple by themselves and for some reason, things change when it’s just them and me 🤔. For full disclosure, I’m only 5-11 and 180, but can fight. Always had to being a skinny guy lol


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

This guy regained consciousness ?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Had the guys next to me at Fennville warn me there were three of them and one of me. Told them I'd seen them shoot and I wasn't too worried.


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe beaten and then thrown off the bridge? This is an indictment on society as a whole. Settle everything with violence or guns. A sad state of affairs. Is there a go fund me page for this guy because I will donate. Really sad........


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone have a link to an actual news story about this? Or an full name or something to narrow it down? I’ve tried some web searches but can’t find anything.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

don novicki said:


> Maybe beaten and then thrown off the bridge? This is an indictment on society as a whole. Settle everything with violence or guns. A sad state of affairs. Is there a go fund me page for this guy because I will donate. Really sad........


Yes, there is a go fund me page out there; I saw it the other day. I don't have the link now, but I'll try to find it again. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> Have you seen the pictures of him? Nobody just falls and looks like that. Not humanly possible. Dude was beat. Plain and simple.


Exactly. Two punched out blk eyes don't get explained falling from bridge. Any normal person would press charges and he dropped them allegedly. So what did he do to get beat up and wants all talk and law enforcement to go away.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

sswhitelightning1 said:


> Exactly. Two punched out blk eyes don't get explained falling from bridge. Any normal person would press charges and he dropped them allegedly. So what did he do to get beat up and wants all talk and law enforcement to go away.


That was my thoughts as well. First it goes public on social media. Then the story flips the other way and they are trying to bury it. Someone wants this thing to disappear quickly. Guessing it has to be pretty significant as well.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

So what ever happened with this?


----------

